# Who got a Kindle for Christmas



## ClayPot

or a Pagan holiday co-opted by the Roman Catholic church? I did! Pretty sweet? For those who have a Kindle, what accessories do you recommend? I don't really care to personalize my Kindle, but things like covers, reading lights, etc. that you would recommend would be appreciated.


----------



## Christopher88

I received a Kindle today. Its great, so happy I received one.


----------



## baron

The cover with the reading light is great for reading in bed. I also purchased headphone so I can listen to the book. I was told they have a waterproff cover for reading in the bathtub. Do people still take baths??

If you received a Kindle this morning the one possible bad feature of it is, you may read more.


----------



## DMcFadden

My wife gave me one early. In the last three weeks, I have discovered the joy of FREE books (e.g., Beeke, Phillips, Sproul, etc.).

You really need to check the daily specials. Digital books often come online for free for a short period of time (often only for one day). If you download them, you get them. Otherwise, they revert to their regular prices. Secular books on Amazon are often $9.99. But Zondervan books are typically MUCH higher.

I picked up a GREAT case at Best Buy for $35 (M-Edge). It is light weight, faux leather, devoid of extraneous junk, and has a VERY solid protective cover with a soft micro lining. My wife uses the same thing on her Kobo.

For daily Kindle deals:

Amazon.com Bestsellers: The most popular items in Kindle eBooks


----------



## baron

Here is a usefull web site if you don't have it. Espically for free book's and tips.

Free eBooks and Tips


----------



## Claudiu

Like Dennis, I got one a couple weeks ago as an early gift. It came with the cover from amazon that doesn't have the light. There's a lot of free books out there (Amazon, manybooks.net, gutenburg.org, archive.org, and many others).


----------



## ClayPot

DMcFadden said:


> My wife gave me one early. In the last three weeks, I have discovered the joy of FREE books (e.g., Beeke, Phillips, Sproul, etc.).
> 
> You really need to check the daily specials. Digital books often come online for free for a short period of time (often only for one day). If you download them, you get them. Otherwise, they revert to their regular prices. Secular books on Amazon are often $9.99. But Zondervan books are typically MUCH higher.
> 
> I picked up a GREAT case at Best Buy for $35 (M-Edge). It is light weight, faux leather, devoid of extraneous junk, and has a VERY solid protective cover with a soft micro lining. My wife uses the same thing on her Kobo.
> 
> For daily Kindle deals:
> 
> Amazon.com Bestsellers: The most popular items in Kindle eBooks


 
Thanks Dennis!


----------



## Scottish Lass

Got a Nook--advantage for me is that I can check out library books with it!


----------



## Michael

My daughter Sasha got one this morning. She's been in her room with it ever since...


----------



## Ivan

Michael said:


> My daughter Sasha got one this morning. She's been in her room with it ever since...


 
And she's buying lots of e-books! 

I got one a few days ago.


----------



## Michael

Did you all sell out at Wal Mart, Ivan?


----------



## Ivan

Michael said:


> Did you all sell out at Wal Mart, Ivan?


 
Not Kindles. We don't sell those. But if you mean in general...ummm...about a million dollars in sales in the last two days. Tad busy.

---------- Post added at 12:34 PM ---------- Previous post was at 12:32 PM ----------

...and I get to go in tonight...oh, goodie, goodie!


----------



## Michael

Yeah as you know I'm in the same boat. We've comped sales around 20% over last year. It's just a madhouse. Not sure if I will ever understand it either...but it pays the bills!


----------



## Ivan

Michael said:


> Yeah as you know I'm in the same boat. We've comped sales around 20% over last year. It's just a madhouse. Not sure if I will ever understand it either...but it pays the bills!


 
I may be ready for a change soon, a big change.


----------



## Michael

Ivan said:


> I may be ready for a change soon, a big change.


I'm out of the loop! What's the big plan?


----------



## kodos

I did! I have had the Kindle app on my iPad and iPhone for a while now. Got the real thing for Christmas - will be handy when I just want to read in bed without the backlight shining on my wife . Planning on getting the lighted case. 

Bought Augustine's confessions and to hear the "other side", also bought "Arminian Theology: Myths and realities" by Olson. Not finding any myths thus far


----------



## KMK

Me me me!


----------



## au5t1n

My grandparents gave me one. Totally unexpected. I'm very grateful. First thing I did was download the ESV for FREE. I don't even read the ESV, but free is free!


----------



## Edward

Joshua said:


> It is impossible exhaustively to answer this question apart from possessing divine knowledge.



Looks like you're getting back to normal.


----------



## au5t1n

Second purchase: The Rare Jewel of Christian Contentment by Jerremiah Burroughs, $1.99.


----------



## Mark Hettler

Got one.


----------



## jogri17

I got one! I bought some books: Machen, Sproul, Hart, etc... archive.org has alot of public domain stuff in kindle format! I love it so far! I also got: Simpson's beer glasses, Star Wars cookie cutters, a new irish tie (very nice red), books of my choosing from wts books (bavinck bio, princeton history volumes, the always reformed volume by R. Scott Clark, and the works of John Frame on dvd for Logos!).


----------



## Ivan

Michael said:


> Ivan said:
> 
> 
> 
> I may be ready for a change soon, a big change.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm out of the loop! What's the big plan?
Click to expand...


Nothing yet. Just the distant rumblings in my mind and heart. And no, Josh, that rumbling isn't my stomach.


----------



## ClayPot

austinww said:


> My grandparents gave me one. Totally unexpected. I'm very grateful. First thing I did was download the ESV for FREE. I don't even read the ESV, but free is free!


 
The HCSB is also available for free. It's more readable and modern than the ESV though I know most here prefer the ESV (outside of the KJV).


----------



## au5t1n

jpfrench81 said:


> austinww said:
> 
> 
> 
> My grandparents gave me one. Totally unexpected. I'm very grateful. First thing I did was download the ESV for FREE. I don't even read the ESV, but free is free!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The HCSB is also available for free. It's more readable and modern than the ESV though I know most here prefer the ESV (outside of the KJV).
Click to expand...

 
Maybe I'll grab that too just for reference. I read the KJV.


----------



## ac7k

I bought one last year at Christmas time... love it... Welcome new owners...


----------



## Michael Doyle

I received one this year from my terrific wife. I love it! I cannot put it down.


----------



## Skyler

I got half of one for Christmas.

The family was too poor to pay for the whole thing. =P

But I'm not complaining! I got it for less than half price. It's well worth it, from what I hear.

It should ship this week sometime.


----------



## Mark Hettler

Got my free ESV Bible. Also Bunyan's Pilgrim's Progress and Grace Abounding to the Chief of Sinners are free. And Foxe's Book of Martyrs, and several George Mueller titles, and several Luther titles. I'm sure there's more, but you have to dig a little to find them.


----------



## bookslover

I've heard that there are problems with some texts on Kindle: misspellings, typographical errors, words hyphenated in weird places - stuff like that. Has anyone run into these problems?


----------



## Claudiu

bookslover said:


> I've heard that there are problems with some texts on Kindle: misspellings, typographical errors, words hyphenated in weird places - stuff like that. Has anyone run into these problems?


 
I've haven't run into any issues with the books from Amazon, even the free ones. Books from gutenberg.org, manybooks.net, and archive.org don't have any issues. The only ones I've noticed misspellings or any other errors are the ones I've converted from pdf. But I've downloaded a lot of books and this hasn't been a big issue for me, most are problem free (nothing that wouldn't be expected in print format - like one misspelled word in the whole book or something like that).


----------



## ClayPot

bookslover said:


> I've heard that there are problems with some texts on Kindle: misspellings, typographical errors, words hyphenated in weird places - stuff like that. Has anyone run into these problems?


 
I've seen a tiny bit of this in the form of spacing of words. However, I don't think it's a big enough deal to not get it. Being able to read the classic books alone (for free) on the Kindle (which of course is not free) is probably worth the price of the Kindle alone.


----------



## KMK

I almost preached from my Kindle yesterday. The ink in both of my printers went out so I emailed my MS Word sermon to my Kindle address and within an hour it appeared on my Kindle. At the last minute my wife found some ink.


----------



## Romans922

I got an iPad and added the Kindle app, I think I have a few books, "Christian and Ethics: A Handbook of Christian Ethics" by Archibald Alexander; "A Practical View of the Prevailing religious System of Prefessed Christians in the Middle and Higher Classes in this Country Contrasted with Real Christianity" by William Wilberforce (thought it might be interesting...); "An Enquiry into the Obligations of Christians to Use Means for the Conversion of Heathens" by William Carey (thought this would be interesting too); Concerning Christian Liberty by Martin Luther, ESV Bible, New Oxford Dictionary.

All free.

Where did you guys get free Beeke and Phillips?



I just saw that this was posted as a new thread, Sinclair Ferguson's "In Christ alone" is free on Kindle right now.


----------



## travstar

"Ye shall kindle..." Ex. 35:3
"The children gather wood and the fathers kindle..." Jer. 7:18
"Thus saith the Lord GOD; Behold, I will kindle..." Ez. 20:47
"Who is there even among you that would shut the doors for nought? neither do ye kindle.... I have no pleasure in you, saith the LORD of hosts...." Mal. 1:10

I like my Biblical standing (eisegewhat?) as a Kindle user. Repent, ye papercut obscurantists!


----------



## Claudiu

Romans922 said:


> Where did you guys get free Beeke and Phillips?
> 
> I just saw that this was posted as a new thread, Sinclair Ferguson's "In Christ alone" is free on Kindle right now.


 
Every Monday there's a free book available on Amazon. There are always free books (everyday), but only Monday, it seems, there are the Beeke, Phillips, and Ferguson types.


----------



## Der Pilger

bookslover said:


> I've heard that there are problems with some texts on Kindle: misspellings, typographical errors, words hyphenated in weird places - stuff like that. Has anyone run into these problems?


 
I've heard that's a problem with all e-books, perhaps some more than others.

I've bought and downloaded some books from Amazon (in Kindle format, of course) for my iPad, and I come across a strange error every now and then, though fortunately it has been rare.

I'd consider a kindle if I didn't already own its stiff competitor.


----------



## Scottish Lass

My nook has those, too, at least, within the classics. I assume it's a scanning issue. The same thing happens if I scan a document--sometimes i's become l's, for example.


----------



## au5t1n

A recommendation: Unabridged Matthew Henry's Commentary on the Whole Bible, $4.99.


----------



## Romans922

austinww said:


> A recommendation: Unabridged Matthew Henry's Commentary on the Whole Bible, $4.99.


 
link?


----------



## MMasztal

I received one from my wife. So far, I‘ve loaded only the ESV and haven’t had time to look for other stuff. I’m not sure if I’m going to like it. After I learn to use all the functions, maybe..


----------



## au5t1n

Romans922 said:


> austinww said:
> 
> 
> 
> A recommendation: Unabridged Matthew Henry's Commentary on the Whole Bible, $4.99.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> link?
Click to expand...

 
I bought it from the Kindle itself. I think I just searched for "Matthew Henry" in the Kindle shop.


----------



## CredoFidoSpero

I got a new Kindle 3 a few months ago for my birthday, which was very welcome because I had given my Kindle 2 to a missionary to Romania last spring and was reading my kindle books on the computer and the iPhone - hate the backlight.

I notice more typos on the Kindle than in real books, but it's not bad enough to bother me too much, and typos probably bother me more than most people.

I have the basic Amazon cover without a light and use a Mighty Bright booklight clipped to the cover - all works great. And I have a really fancy, waterproof cover for reading in the bathtub...a gallon-size Ziplock freezer bag . Works great, though I haven't dropped it in or anything like that.


----------

